# Riesige Überraschung: Dieser Film bekommt gerade Traumwertungen



## GoodnightSolanin (18. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Riesige Überraschung: Dieser Film bekommt gerade Traumwertungen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Riesige Überraschung: Dieser Film bekommt gerade Traumwertungen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2022)

Riesige Überraschung: Dieser Film bekommt gerade Traumwertungen​
Internet: Hold my Beer​








						#BoycottWomanKing
					

#BoycottWomanKing is a trending hashtag and social movement surrounding the movie The Woman King starring Viola Davis. The film, which follows the exploits of the Agojie, a female warrior unit that was part of the Dahomey kingdom, with the particular time period being the 1820s. The call to...




					knowyourmeme.com


----------



## bratwurst1 (19. September 2022)

Der hat 7,6 sterne bei IMDb, von Traumbewertung kann man bei 8,5-9,9 sprechen


----------



## Mr. J (19. September 2022)

Gute Nacht PCGames, habt schöne Träume von Märchenbewertungen


----------



## Hullabullat (20. September 2022)

"Warum erhält The Woman King so fantastische Wertungen?"
...
Hmmm. mal ganz lange überlegen!
...
...
...
Vielleiiiiiiicht wegen offensichtlich manipulierter Bewertungen?


----------



## Loosa (20. September 2022)

bratwurst1 schrieb:


> Der hat 7,6 sterne bei IMDb, von Traumbewertung kann man bei 8,5-9,9 sprechen


IMDb wurde allerdings nicht als Quelle genannt. Und die Zahlen von Rotten Tomatoes sind zumindest überraschend. 



Hullabullat schrieb:


> Vielleiiiiiiicht wegen offensichtlich manipulierter Bewertungen?


Kloar. 139 redaktionelle Bewertungen waren natürlich voll manipuliert. Kennt man ja, dass Schundblätter wie Associated Press, über Rolling Stone bis Time Magazine alle zusammenarbeiten.

Sich nicht wirklich informieren, aber Redakteure sind eh alle dohf und haben keine Ahnung.
Den Beißreflex verstehe ich nicht.


----------

